# Nils' Script editor for MAC



## KingIdiot (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey guys. I PM'd Nils, but was curious if anyone else here could help.

I cant seem to get the KSP editor to work on the MAC. I've got a Macbook Pro and OSX 10.4.11

I click on the icon, and nothing happens. It looks like it tries to start up, but might have some internal "terminal" error, and poof,...nothing.

is it possible i dont have some particular library installed?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine works... but I'm not on my laptop right now.

But I hardly use it because it does weird stuff to lines. It double spaces imported code... and basically makes it too inconvenient for me .... so I use the PC version on my XP partition of my Mac.

Sorry for not being of much help. o 

Cheers,

T


----------



## KingIdiot (Jun 5, 2008)

ahh...hmmm

wel if there are issues, then I'll stick to PC, maybe I'll just use some VNC and control the script from a networked PC, as I havent installed Parallels or Bootcamp yet.

Thanks


----------



## kotori (Jun 5, 2008)

polypx @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> I've also had a lot of problems with the Mac version.. it does weird things to lines, the function keys and ten-key pad don't work... which means I still code "old-school KSP", unfortunately.



I uploaded a new version which should fix the problem with empty lines.
I tested the function keys in this version and had no trouble using them. My laptop doesn't have any ten-key pad so I'm not sure about that.

Please download the new package, make sure it's the right size (44 MB) and see if it works better.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Thonex (Jun 6, 2008)

kotori @ Thu Jun 05 said:


> Please download the new package, make sure it's the right size (44 MB) and see if it works better.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nils



Wow... Thanks Nils!!!

44 megs vs 4 megs.... wow. Why such a huge difference in size between platforms?

Just curious.

Thanks,

T


----------



## kotori (Jun 6, 2008)

Thonex @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> Wow... Thanks Nils!!!
> 
> 44 megs vs 4 megs.... wow. Why such a huge difference in size between platforms?



I'm not really sure. The binaries for the GUI library I use are somewhat bigger on OSX for some reason. Maybe I could ask on their mailing list why. The application is 34 MB, but when I created a disk image (.dmg file) it seemed that an extra 9 MB was needed for the file system or something. Also, the compression used for the PC installer is really good and brings down the size considerably.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 6, 2008)

kotori @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> Thonex @ Fri Jun 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... Thanks Nils!!!
> ...



Ahh... ok.

THanks.

I'll try it out now


Cheers,

T


----------



## Thonex (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Nils,

I installed the new Mac OSX editor (at least I think I did) and I got this error (see picture below) and when I opened the "console" this is what it said:




> Mac OS X Version 10.4.11 (Build 8S2167)
> 2008-06-05 07:41:10 -0700
> 2008-06-05 07:41:14.698 SystemUIServer[205] lang is:en
> Warning: unrecognized command line flag -psn_0_1441793
> ...


----------



## kotori (Jun 6, 2008)

Ouch! There's nothing wrong with the program but it seems that something went wrong when I packaged it as a standalone app - maybe some component is missing. I will look into it.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 12, 2008)

kotori @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> Ouch! There's nothing wrong with the program but it seems that something went wrong when I packaged it as a standalone app - maybe some component is missing. I will look into it.



Hi Nils,

Any luck with packing the application?

Just curious.

Cheers,

T


----------



## kotori (Jun 12, 2008)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> Hi Nils,
> 
> Any luck with packing the application?
> 
> ...



Not yet, I've been to busy the last couple of days with trying to swat that annoying bug in your sig and I don't seem to have any luck...






Seriously though, I've been quite pressed by work so I haven't had time yet. I haven't forgotten about it, so don't worry.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## bryla (Jul 23, 2008)

Just downloaded and I get the same window as Thonex.


----------



## kotori (Jul 23, 2008)

bryla @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> Just downloaded and I get the same window as Thonex.


Yes, I'll try to fix this as soon as possible. Btw. if you are just trying to get SIPS up and running you do know that there are precompiled script presets included in the package, right? You only need my editor in case you want to edit the script yourself.


----------



## bryla (Jul 23, 2008)

No I did not knew that, and that is *exactly* what I'm trying to do! I just don't know how to load them - And yes: I have read Bob's guide


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 23, 2008)

To use the .nkp files, put them in some convenient folder. When you load your instrument, open the Script Editor and load the .nkp files via the preset load button.

Alternatively, if you want to load source text files into the Kontakt script text editor, use the KR files instead of the KS files. KR files have already been precompiled in Nils' editor and are 'Kontakt Ready'.

However, I honestly thought I had already explained all that in section 7.0 of the User's Guide.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## bryla (Jul 23, 2008)

Big Bob @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> To use the .nkp files, put them in some convenient folder. When you load your instrument, open the Script Editor and load the .nkp files via the preset load button.


You don't mention the preset load button, and I think that is it! I'm totally new to this, so have to have everything about scripts spelled out.

Thanks!
Thomas


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess I didn't mention how to load a script in K2/3 because I assumed everyone would know how to do that, sorry :oops: . However, I think the process is very clearly explained in the Kontakt manuals. In K2 I think the load/save script button is simply labeled *Script*, but since scripts are usually kept with the presets, in K3 the button has been re-labeled *Preset*.

I think it's very easy to find out about this in the Kontakt manuals. For K2 try page 126 and in K3 try page 152.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## kotori (Jul 23, 2008)

still off-topic:



Big Bob @ Wed Jul 23 said:


> I guess I didn't mention how to load a script in K2/3 because I assumed everyone would know how to do that, sorry :oops: .


Hi Bob,
Personally I would assume that most people do not know how to do this since there is seldom a need to manually install preset files. And it's even less intuitive in K3 where the preset folder is not a subfolder of the installation folder but rather located in _C:\Program Files\*Common Files*\Native Instruments\Kontakt 3\_ (on PC). Many open source programs include both a readme.txt file and an install.txt file. Maybe that would be something to take after. Besides it could be easier for the users if they are able to load the script and compare the manual to what they see on screen before reaching page 72 in the manual.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## bryla (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmm it doesn't appear under the preset button - in fact - nothing appears under the preset button! not even factory scripts. I did a spotlight search for the scripts folder and found nothing! Where should it be located in order for K3 to find it?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Nils,

Since you are right about this SIPS install thing being *off to*pic, I'm going to copy some excerpts from these posts to the SIPS 2 thread and respond to them there. I should have done this right off but I didn't realize it would baloon like it did, Sorry.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 25, 2008)

kotori @ 24th July 2008 said:


> Personally I would assume that most people do not know how to do this since there is seldom a need to manually install preset files. And it's even less intuitive in K3 where the preset folder is not a subfolder of the installation folder but rather located in _C:\Program Files\*Common Files*\Native Instruments\Kontakt 3\_ (on PC).


Nils, 
I am sure you know this but just forgot to mention it: with K3 there are two Presets folders - (1) _C:\Program Files\*Common Files*\Native Instruments\Kontakt 3\presets\_ for factory presets and (2) _C:\Documents and Settings\user\Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 3\presets\_ for user presets. NI recommends, that you don't install user presets in the factory presets folder.


----------



## kotori (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I uploaded a new package for the KScript Editor for Mac OSX. If you had any trouble with using the previous one, please feel free to try this new one which I think should work better.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Thonex (Dec 8, 2008)

kotori @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I uploaded a new package for the KScript Editor for Mac OSX. If you had any trouble with using the previous one, please feel free to try this new one which I think should work better.
> 
> ...



o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o=< o=< o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o=< o=< =o =o 

Thanks Nils.... now I can spend even *more* time away from my wife with my Mac Book Pro :mrgreen:


----------



## kotori (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Andrew!

Hehe, you make me feel a bit guilty when you put it like that, but hey thanks for the positive response.  
Btw. it would be useful with some feedback - eg. that people have been able to compile scripts and that settings are properly saved when restarting the program.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## bryla (Dec 9, 2008)

Tak så mycka Nils!

It works now. I haven't done ANY scripting what so ever, and hope that this will help me to dive in to it. I have read your tutorial on your website, but what samples would be good to try it out on? Does it make any difference that there are already scripts done by the developer?


----------



## Thonex (Dec 9, 2008)

uh oh.... I found a rather nasty bug. :cry: 

If you paste a block of code into the KSP Editor, then the editor does an infinite loop of "Highlighting Syntax" (if I recall the message correctly) from 0 to 100% over and over and over.... you get the colored spinning ball and have to force quit.

This bug manifests itself in various ways:


Copying code from an outside text doc and pasting it into KSP editor

Compiling code in KSP editor and pasting it back into KSP Editor (on a new tab for example)

Copying code form Kontakt's script editor and pasting it into KSP Editor.
No matter what, it seems related to pasting it back into KSP Editor.

Also, I have had this bug happen without provocation (it seems)... was just coding and -- boom -- "Highlighting Syntax" and spinning ball.

I hope this helps and that it's easy to track down because I do a lot of copy/pasting when coding.

Thanks Nils.


----------



## kotori (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the report Andrew. I will look into that. I don't think you should get any problems if you temporarily deactivate the "Folding and extended syntax highlighting" option in the Settings menu.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 9, 2008)

kotori @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Thanks for the report Andrew. I will look into that. I don't think you should get any problems if you temporarily deactivate the "Folding and extended syntax highlighting" option in the Settings menu.



Wow.. talk about fast service 

Your tip worked and I can't repro the crash anymore o-[][]-o 

Also, it seems to make your KSP Editor a little snappier (faster responding)... or is that my imagination.

Cheers Nils, o-[][]-o 

T


----------

